# BikeYoke REVIVE/DIVINE 185mm: Rahmenversenkbarkeit



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2020)

Ich würde hier gerne eine Liste erstellen, in der Rahmen zusammentragen werden, bei denen eine REVIVE oder DIVINE 185 komplett bis zum Bund in den Rahmen geschoben werden kann.
Diese Frage kommt für bestimmte Rahmen immer mal wieder auf und so wäre es sicher für viele eine Hilfe, wenn man das mal gesammelt aufbereitet.
Jeder, der einen Rahmen hat, bei dem er *mit Bestimmtheit* sagen kann, dass eine REVIVE 185 komplett reingeht, der kann das exakte Rahmenmodell mit Größe und Baujahr bitte unten posten und ich werde es in einer alphabetisch geordneten Liste im Eingangspost aufnehmen und in *grüner Farbe* markieren.
Rahmen, bei denen bekannt ist, dass eine REVIVE wissentlich *NICHT* komplett reingeht, nehme ich auch in die Liste auf und markiere sie in *roter Farbe.*
Falls es sich um einen Rahmen mit 34.9mm Sitzrohr dreht, dann bitte angeben, ob es sich um eine REVIVE MAX handelt. Falls keine Angabe gemacht, dann wird lediglich die normale REVIVE angenommen.

*Bitte beachtet:
Hier sind kann jeder seine Erfahrungen teilen, sollte dies aber nur Gewissenhaft tun. Alle Angaben sind dennoch ohne Gewähr von Vollständigkeit oder Richtigkeit!*

*Grüne Markierung: REVIVE oder DIVINE 185 geht komplett in den Rahmen*
*Rote Markierung: REVIVE oder DIVINE 185 ist nicht komplett im Rahmen vesenkbar*


*Airdrop EDIT V3, Medium (2019)
Alutech Fanes 5.0, Small (2016)
Alutech Fanes 6.0, Large 
Alutech Tofane,Medium (2019)
Alutech Tofane, X-Large (2019)*
*Banshee Phantom V3.2, X-Large (2022)*
*Banshee Rune V2, Large (2015)*
*Banshee Rune V3, Medium (2020)
Banshee Rune V3, Large (2020)
Banshee Rune V3, X-Large (2020)
Banshee Titan, Medium (2020)
Banshee Titan, Large (2020)
Banshee Titan, X-Large (2020)
Banshee Phantom V3, Medim (2020)
Banshee Phantom V3, Large (2020)
Banshee Phantom V3, X-Large (2020)
Banshee Spitfire V3, Medium (2020)
Banshee Spitfire V3, Large (2020)
Banshee Spitfire V3, X-Large (2020)
Banshee Prime V3, Medium (2020)
Banshee Prime V3, Large (2020)
Banshee Prime V3, X-Large(2020)
Bird Aeris 120 LT, SmLL (2019)*
*Bird Aeris AM9, Large (2019)
Bird Aeris AM 160 27.5, X-Large (2018)
Bird Zero TR, Small (2018)
Bird Zero AM, Large (2018) 
Bird Zero AM, X-Large (2017) 
Cannondale Habit SE, Large (2017)*
*Canyon SPECTRAL 29, Medium (2014)*
*Canyon Spectral 29“ CF, Large (2021)*
*Canyon Strive AL 6.0 Race, Medium (2015)  *
*Carver ICB, X-Large (2015)
Carver ICB, XX-Large (2015)*
*Cotic BFe Gen5, Small (2017)*
*Cube Stereo 140 HPA, 20" (2015)*
*Cube Stereo 150, 20" (2019)*
*Cube Stereo 160 SL C:62, 22" (Modelljahr 2016)
Dartmoor Primal 29, X-Large (2018) ** 
Evil Wreckoning, Large (2019) -> REVIVE MAX
Evil Offering, Large (2019)*
*Guerrilla Gravity The Smash, X-Large (2018) *
*Ibis Mojo HD3, Medium (2017)
Ibis Mojo HD3, Large (2017)*
*Ibis Ripmo Carbon, Large (2019)  
Ibis Ripmo Carbon, X-Large (2019)
Intense Primer, Large (2017) 
Kona Process 134, Large (2015)
Last Clay, Medium (2019)
Last Coal V1, Large (2016)
Last Coal V2, Medium (2019) 
Last Coal V2, Large (2019)
Last Glen, Large (2019*
*Last Glen, X-Large (2019)
Last Glen, XX-Large (2019)
Last Tarvo, Large (2020)
Liteville 101 Mk1, X-Large, (2016) 
Liteville 301 Mk11.2, Large
Liteville 301 Mk12, Medium*
*Liteville 301 MK13, X-Large
Liteville 601 Mk3, Medium
Liteville H3 Mk2, X-Large
Nicolai G15, XXL (2018)*
*Nicolai G16, XL (2018)*
*Nicolai Helius TB 29, Large (2014)
Nicolai ION 16 27.5, Large (2015)
Nicolai Geometron ION 16 Large (2016)
Nicolai Saturn 14, Small (2019)
Nicolai Saturn 14, Medium (2019)*
*Nicolai Saturn 14, X-Large (2019)
Norco Range 2018-2020, X-Large*
*Nukeproof Mega 290 AL, Medium (2019)*
*Nukeproof Scout 290, X-Large, 2019/20/21 
Octane One PRONE 29, Medium (2018)*
*On-One Codeine 27.5, Small (2017)*
*Orbea Rallon, X-Large (2018)
Orbea Wild FS M10, X-Large (2020*
*Pivot Mach 6, Large (2019)
Pivot Mach 6, Medium (2019) *
*Pivot Firebird 29, Medium (2019)
Propain Spindrift CF 29, Medium (2021)*
*Propain Tyee Aluminium, X-Small (2017)
Propain Tyee CF, Medium (2019) 
Propain Tyee Alu 27.5, Medium (2020)
Propain Tyee CF, Large (2020)*
*Radon Render, Large (2021)
Ragley BluePig 27.5 Medium (2021)
Ragley BluePig 27.5 Large (2021)** 
Rocky Mountain Element Carbon, Large (2018)
Santa Cruz 5010 V2 CC, Small (2017)
Santa Cruz 5010 V3 CC, Medium (2019)
Santa Cruz 5010 CC V4, Large (2021)
Santa Cruz Bronson V2 CC, Large (2016)
Santa Cruz Bonson V2 CC, X-Large (2016)
Santa Cruz Bronson V3 CC, Medium (2020)
Santa Cruz Bronson V3 CC, Large (2020) 
Santa Cruz Bronson V3, X-Large (2018)
Santa Cruz Chameleon 7.0 Aluminium XL (2019)  
Santa Cruz Hightower LT Carbon, X-Large (2018)
Santa Cruz Megatower Carbon, Large (2019)
Santa Cruz Nomad 4 Carbon, Large (2018)
Santa Cruz Nomad V5 - Large (2021)*
*Specialized Enduro 29 Carbon, Large (2017)*
*Specialized Kenevo, XL (2018)*
*Spot Mayhem, Large (2017)
Spot Mayhem, X-Large (2017)*
*Stanton Slackline GEN 3, 16,5" (2020)*
*Transition Patrol Alu, 27.5, Large (2017)
Transition Scout Carbon, Large (2020)
Transition Sentinel V2, Large (2020) *
*Transition Vanquish, Medium (2018)*
*Trek Rail 9 29", XL (2020)*
*Yeti SB140, Large (2020)
Yeti SB150; XLarge (2019)
YT CAPRA CF 650b, Large (2016) 
YT Capra AL 27, Large (2018) *
*YT Capra 27 CF, Medium (2018)*
*YT Jeffsy 27 CF PRO Large (2019)*


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2020)

Wer einen Rahmen hinzufügen möchte, bei dem die Stütze voll versenkbar ist, dann bitte einfach in dieser Form:
*Last Coal, Large (2018): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 YES*

Wer einen Rahmen hinzufügen möchte, bei dem die Stütze *nicht* voll versenkbar ist, dann bitte einfach in dieser Form:
*Pivot Firebird 29, Medium (2019): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 NO*

Falls es sich um einen Rahmen mit 34.9 Sitzrohr handelt, dann bitte angeben, falls eine REVIVE MAX in 34.9 verbaut wurde:
*Evil Wreckoning, Large (2019): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 YES -> REVIVE MAX*
Wenn keine Angabe gemacht wird, dann wird sich automatisch auf die "normale" REVIVE in 30.9/31.6 bezogen.

Farbliche Hervorhebung ist nicht notwendig, aber "YES" und "NO" ist ein Muss, um Missverständnisse und Versehen möglichst auszuschließen.
Ebenso ist das Modelljahr (oder die Evolutionsstufe wie bei Liteville) unbedingt notwendig.
Falls diese Angabe fehlt, wird der Rahmen nicht in die Liste aufgenommen.
Gerne auch mit Bild, ist aber nicht notwendig. Ich verlasse mich natürlich auf die Richtigkeit eurer Angaben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2020)

ICB (Carver) XL + XXL: Revive 185 Yes


----------



## Orakel (12. Januar 2020)

@Sacki
respekt was du alles für den Endverbraucher machst


----------



## badbandit (12. Januar 2020)

Liteville 301 MK13, XL: Revive 185 YES
Specialized Kenevo 2018, XL: Revive 185 YES

(Getestet mit der Revive OHNE Max)


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2020)

@delphi1507 : Vielen Dank, für den ersten Beitrag!
Damit das alles aber einheitlich bleibt, habe ich extra nochmal vorgekaut, welche Angaben notwendig sind.
Bitte das *Modell*jahr (≠ Baujahr) nicht vergessen und auch die Unterscheidung der Laufradgröße, falls es dafür unterschiedliche Rahmen gibt. So, wie zum Beispiel beim aktuellen Firebird gemacht habe. Da gibt es für 27.5" und 29" komplette unterschiedliche Rahmen.
Wenn nicht eindeutig erkennbar ist, um welchen Rahmenmodell es sich handelt, kann ich es leider nicht in die Liste aufnehmen.


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2020)

@badbandit : Handelt es sich bei dir um REVIVE oder um die REVIVE MAX in 34.9?


----------



## JayF (12. Januar 2020)

BIrd Aeris AM9, Large (2019): Revive 185 Yes


----------



## 1georg1969 (12. Januar 2020)

Octane One PRONE 29, Medium (2018): Revive 185 yes


----------



## Prwolf35 (12. Januar 2020)

Nicolai Saturn 14, XL 29er (2019) Revive 185 Yes
Last Glen XXL 29er (2019) Revive 185 Yes
Bird Aeris AM 160 XL 27,5 (2018)  Revive 185 Yes


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @delphi1507 : Vielen Dank, für den ersten Beitrag!
> Damit das alles aber einheitlich bleibt, habe ich extra nochmal vorgekaut, welche Angaben notwendig sind.
> Bitte das *Modell*jahr (≠ Baujahr) nicht vergessen und auch die Unterscheidung der Laufradgröße, falls es dafür unterschiedliche Rahmen gibt. So, wie zum Beispiel beim aktuellen Firebird gemacht habe. Da gibt es für 27.5" und 29" komplette unterschiedliche Rahmen.
> Wenn nicht eindeutig erkennbar ist, um welchen Rahmenmodell es sich handelt, kann ich es leider nicht in die Liste aufnehmen.


Warum habe ich beim ersten Forumsbike das hier bekannt sein sollte, kein Baujahr dazu geschrieben?

Weil ich es erstens nicht im Kopf hab und es 2. Unrelevant  ist, weil sich der Rahmen nicht geändert hat! Laufradgrößen sind auch unerheblich da über Ausfallenden der Umbau am gleichen Rahmen erfolgt. Ich dachte das sei dir bekannt! 

Also gerne noch Mal komplett

ICB (Carver) XL + XXL(alle Baujahre, alle Laufradgrößen): Revive 185 Yes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2020)

Entschuldige bitte! Das war doch nicht böse gemeint, es war nur ein Hinweis.
Ich hatte ausdrücklich darum gebeten, dass das Modelljahr angegeben werden muss, und du hast es nicht getan. Punkt!
Ich habe dich dann gebeten, das Modelljahr zu ergänzen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
Da muss man mir nicht so zynisch an den Kopf kloppen, wie blöd ich doch quasi bin, wenn ich das nicht selbst auch wüsste.
Dass das ICB über die ganzen Jahrgänge nicht geändert wurde, war mir nicht im Detail bekannt. Tut mir Leid!
Ich habe mich jetzt auf deine Angaben verlassen und für's ICB ds Modelljahr 2015 angegeben, weil es ab 2016 ein Nachfolgemodell, das Carver CCB, gab.

Es macht einfach Sinn, eine einheitliche Form einzuhalten, weil es die ganze Sache für mich einfacher macht, es einzupflegen.
Ich bin nicht über jedes einzelne Rahmenmodell dieses Planeten und jeden Jahrgang mit etwaigen kleinen Änderungen informiert- man möchte es mir bitte nachsehen.
Ich werde auch nicht jeden Rahmen, und jede Angabe gegenprüfen. Manche Rahmenmodelle sind mir bestens bekannt, manche eher weniger. Die Verantwortung liegt bei jedem selbst, dass seine Angaben richtig und vollständig sind.
Ich finde, das Modelljahr gehört der Vollständigkeit halber einfach dazu. Lasst uns bitte nicht darüber diskutieren!
Wenn bestimmte Rahmenmodelle über mehrere Modelljahre gleich bleiben, und mir das bekannt ist, dann werde ich die Modelle nicht doppelt in die Liste aufnehmen. In der Regel wissen das die jeweiligen Besitzer des Rahmens in einem Forum aber oft besser, als ich. Selbst wenn also im Beispiel des Nomad 4 nicht 2019 dabei steht, sollte der Besitzer eines 2019er Rahmens wissen, dass die Angaben des 2018 auch für sein 2019er gelten.
Diese Liste erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Absolutheit aber ein bestimmte Form der Darlegung der Daten hilf einfach und macht es sicher nicht falscher.
Können wir uns bitte darauf einigen?
Wenn es Ideen gibt, mein Vorhaben *auf einfache Weise* besser oder deutlicher darzustellen, bin ich gerne bereit, das umzusetzen.


----------



## Trail Surfer (12. Januar 2020)

Clevere Idee, die Kunden mit Infos zu melken.


----------



## ABBiker (12. Januar 2020)

Noch ein Vorschlag:
Falls die Stütze nicht komplett in den Rahmen passt, wäre es nicht sinnvoll zu ergänzen wieviel fehlt?


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Entschuldige bitte! Das war doch nicht böse gemeint, es war nur ein Hinweis.
> Ich hatte ausdrücklich darum gebeten, dass das Modelljahr angegeben werden muss, und du hast es nicht getan. Punkt!
> Ich habe dich dann gebeten, das Modelljahr zu ergänzen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> Da muss man mir nicht so zynisch an den Kopf kloppen, wie blöd ich doch quasi bin, wenn ich das nicht selbst auch wüsste.
> ...


Warum fühlst du dich jetzt angegriffen? 
Ein freundlicheres Nachfragen, ob mir das Baujahr bekannt ist, z.b. oder ob es einen Grund hat warum ich es nicht angegeben habe, hatte sicherlich zu einer anderen Reaktion meinerseits geführt! 
Das ICB von Carver gibt es halt nur mit einer Ausführung, von daher ist die Angabe von Jahr überflüssig. Ein "alle" macht da mehr Sinn, da der Rahmen soweit ich das im Kopf hab 2012 oder so in Produktion gegangen ist. 

Ich denke aber du kannst, damit umgehen... Auch du antwortest nicht immer emotions los, siehe oben.. ich hatte ja schon extra dazu geschrieben das es sich um das Modell von Carver handelt, da das zumindest im Bikemarkt oft nicht dazu geschrieben wird... 

Da das Sitzrohr ziemlich lang ist, wird vermutlich ab M die Stütze passen, das kann ich aber mangels Rahmen zurzeit nicht prüfen. Und eine vernünftige Geo Tabelle finde ich zur Zeit nicht.


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2020)

Trail Surfer schrieb:


> Clevere Idee, die Kunden mit Infos zu melken.


Und welche Infos kann ich mir daraus ziehen? Das is ne nette Info, die aber so alleinstehend nicht von allzu viel Nutzen ist.
Ich hab das nicht gemacht um Kunden zu melken, sondern um Kunden ne zentrale Informationsquelle zu geben.
Kann man heutzutage nicht einfach mehr annehmen, dass etwas aus Uneigennutz getan wird? Ich hatte da tatsächlich keinen Hintergedanken, das irgendwie auszuwerten. Ich kann an den Rahmendesigns doch eh nichts ändern.



ABBiker schrieb:


> Noch ein Vorschlag:
> Falls die Stütze nicht komplett in den Rahmen passt, wäre es nicht sinnvoll zu ergänzen wieviel fehlt?



Prinzipiell wäre das super, aber solch eine Ermittlung ist nicht ganz einfach und leicht deshalb leicht fehlergefährdet.
Die absolute Einstecktiefe in Millimetern wäre natürlich am allerbesten, allerdings kann man diese auch nicht einfach mal so ermitteln, denn der zylindrische Teil unserer Stütze geht nunmal nicht bis zum Ende. Da unten ist ja noch die Ansteuerung.
Und diese Ansteuerung is drehbar, was in Bestimmten Fällen helfen kann, dass noch etwas weiter  eingesteckt werden kann. Weiß das jeder? Tut das jeder, wenn wer probiert?
Das, was wir hier oben machen ist nur eine Hilfestellung, die aber die allermeisten Fragen schon mal beantworten kann. Falls jemand ein rot markiertes Bike hat, dann kann er mit dem originalen Poster ja *persönlich* nochmal Rücksprache halten, um den Thread hier nicht unnötig unübersichtlich zu machen.
Wer eine Idee hat, wie man die Idee von @ABBiker möglichst fehlerfrei und unkompliziert umsetzen kann, der kann das ja malvorstellen.


----------



## TNI (12. Januar 2020)

SC Hightower LT, XL (2018): REVIVE 185 YES


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Warum fühlst du dich jetzt angegriffen?


Warum?
Darum:


delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ich dachte das sei dir bekannt!



Ich will mich hier nicht wichiger machen, als ich bin, aber ich investiere viel Zeit mit dem, was ich hier tue. Ich bereite eine Plattform vor, versuche alles eindeutig zu erklären, was ich vorhabe:


Sackmann schrieb:


> ...reingeht, der kann das exakte Rahmenmodell mit Größe *und Baujahr* bitte unten posten...


Und mache sogar ein Beispiel, wie es ausehen sollte:


Sackmann schrieb:


> Wer einen Rahmen hinzufügen möchte, bei dem die Stütze voll versenkbar ist, dann bitte einfach in dieser Form:
> *Last Coal, Large (2018): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 YES*


Und dann ist gleich der aller aller erste Eintrag nicht vollständig. Natürlich ist das in gewisser Weise frustrierend. Es mag nicht jedem Einzelnen klar sein WIE frustrierend das sein kann, aber es kostet Nerven und Zeit.
OFFTOPIC: Das geht mit dem Lesen unserer Bedienunganleitungen los: Würde die jeder Lesen, dann könnte ich mir ein paar E-Mails jeden Tag sparen.
Ihr könnt euch aber wirklich (und das meine ich ernst) nicht vorstellen, was ich teilweise sonst noch für Fragen gestellt bekomme.
Ich beklage mich nicht. Ich habe gelernt, dass dies ein ganz normaler Teil des Geschäftes ist.
Trotzdem kann man ja z.B. drauf hinweisen, wenn was schon komplett aufbereitet in einem Manual steht, dass jeder Stütze beiliegt.

Dass deine Antwort nett und hilfegebend gemeint war steht außer Frage. Darum geht es ja auch gar nicht. Aber es wäre schön, wenn man sich an die "Spielregeln" hält, um den Aufwand für wen auch immer gering zu halten.


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Warum?
> Darum:
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann mir das sehr gut vorstellen ich arbeite im Einzelhandel! Dagegen ist das was du erlebst vermutlich noch harmlos .... 

Meinegüte, nochmal ein Baujahr anzugeben macht bei diesem Rad keinen Sinn! Deswegen habe ich nichts  angegeben, sorry wenn das deinem vorgekautem Standard nicht entspricht! Schreib halt "alle" hin... 

Die Stütze ist echt top, aber einfach eine kurze freundlicher formulierte Nachfrage hätte das gleich, und ohne daß es beide Seiten Nerven kostet, problemlos geklärt... 

So damit bin ich jetzt aber auch raus!


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Da das Sitzrohr ziemlich lang ist, wird vermutlich ab M die Stütze passen, das kann ich aber mangels Rahmen zurzeit nicht prüfen. Und eine vernünftige Geo Tabelle finde ich zur Zeit nicht.


Eine Geo-Tabelle nutzt in diese Falle auch leider nichts. Selbst wenn ein Rahmen ein perfekt gerades Sitzrohr hat, muss es nicht heißen, dass das Sitzrohr auch bis auf die nötige Länge ausgerieben ist. Es gibt Beispiele von Rahmen, die den nötigen Platz zwar hätten, aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen nur bis auf eine bestimmte Länge ausgerieben sind.

Und noch ein Hinweis an dieser Stelle:
Wenn z.B. bei einem Rahmen in L die Stütze gerade so wegen eines Zentimeters nicht komplett reingeht, dann heißt das nicht automatisch, dass bei einem längeren Sitzrohr die Stütze dann geht. Biegungen können an anderen Positionen sein, Gussets können beeinflussen, Lagerpunkte können mit "wachsen", usw....
Bitte jeder nur wirklich eigens "erfahrene" Angaben machen und nichts von kleineren Größen oder auf größere Größen "ableiten".


----------



## delphi1507 (12. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Eine Geo-Tabelle nutzt in diese Falle auch leider nichts. Selbst wenn ein Rahmen ein perfekt gerades Sitzrohr hat, muss es nicht heißen, dass das Sitzrohr auch bis auf die nötige Länge ausgerieben ist. Es gibt Beispiele von Rahmen, die den nötigen Platz zwar hätten, aber aus irgendwelchen Gründen nur bis auf eine bestimmte Länge ausgerieben sind.
> 
> Und noch ein Hinweis an dieser Stelle:
> Wenn z.B. bei einem Rahmen in L die Stütze gerade so wegen eines Zentimeters nicht komplett reingeht, dann heißt das nicht automatisch, dass bei einem längeren Sitzrohr die Stütze dann geht. Biegungen können an anderen Positionen sein, Gussets können beeinflussen, Lagerpunkte können mit "wachsen", usw....
> Bitte jeder nur wirklich eigens "erfahrene" Angaben machen und nichts von kleineren Größen oder auf größere Größen "ableiten".


Bei diesem Rahmen schon... Es lässt sich problemlos eine Stütze bis zum Knick versenken, sonst hätte ich das nicht erwähnt... Aber ich lasse es ab jetzt sein, dir hier online im Forum, zu Versuche zu helfen...


----------



## scratch_a (12. Januar 2020)

LAST Glen, XL (2019): Divine 185 YES


----------



## Sackmann (12. Januar 2020)

@delphi1507 : Ich habe auch nicht gesagt, dass es bei diesem Rahmen nicht so ist. Wenn das geht, und du weißt es, dann ist es doch in Ordnung. Es war nur ein Hinweis von, der mir nur deshalb eingefallen ist, da du eben beide Rahmengröße (XL und XXL) bestätigst hast.
Ich habe es in keinster Weise angezweifelt und das habe ich auch klar gemacht. Ich sagte, dass ich die Richtigkeit eurer Angaben NICHT hinterfragen werde. Ich wollte einfach nur angemerkt haben, dass man nicht auf andere Rahmengrößen skalieren sollte, oder anhand von Geo-Tabellen abschätzen sollte (was du eben impliziert hast) sondern sich auf eigene Erfahrungen berufen sollte.
Für deine Hilfe und deinen Beitrag bin ich dir sehr dankbar, und wenn du mehr dazu beizutragen hast, darfst du das gerne tun.


----------



## rocky666 (12. Januar 2020)

Rocky Mountain Element Carbon, Large (2018): DIVINE 185 YES


----------



## badbandit (12. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> @badbandit : Handelt es sich bei dir um REVIVE oder um die REVIVE MAX in 34.9?


ist die revive (ohne max)...


----------



## 1georg1969 (13. Januar 2020)

Canyon SPECTRAL 29, Medium (2014): Revive 185 no


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2020)

SC Megatower L geht nicht komplett rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly28 (14. Januar 2020)

Liteville 301 Mk11.2, L, Revive 185, yes
Liteville H3 Mk2, XL, Revive 185, yes


----------



## Kriesel (14. Januar 2020)

Santa Cruz Bronson V3 XL (2018) Revive 185 Yes


----------



## roli888 (14. Januar 2020)

Santa Cruz Bonson V2 CC (2016), XL Revive 185 YES


----------



## PeterTheo (14. Januar 2020)

Alutech Tofane (2019), XL Revive 185 yes
Alutech Tofane (2019), M Revive 185 yes


----------



## Antihero (14. Januar 2020)

Nicolai Saturn 14, Medium (2019), REVIVE/DEVINE 185 YES
Nicolai Saturn 14, Small (2019), REVIVE/DEVINE 185 NO
Nicolai ION 16 27.5, Large (2015) REVIVE/DEVINE 185 YES
Nicolai Helius TB 29, Large (2014) REVIVE/DEVINE 185 YES


----------



## Felger (14. Januar 2020)

Wenn immer alle Beispiele in einem Post sind und neu mit ergänzt werden sind im letzten Post alle Rahmen. Der ist dann zwar riesig aber dafür ist es übersichtlich. Den neuen kann man ja in rot führen damit man sieht was ergänzt wurde


----------



## Sackmann (14. Januar 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> Wenn immer alle Beispiele in einem Post sind und neu mit ergänzt werden sind im letzten Post alle Rahmen. Der ist dann zwar riesig aber dafür ist es übersichtlich. Den neuen kann man ja in rot führen damit man sieht was ergänzt wurde


Ich glaube ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst.
Wenn du es aber so meinst, wie ich es verstehe, dann wäre es eine ziemlich komische Idee.
Ich verstehe es so:
Du willst, dass jeder Post, die Angaben seines Vorgängers mitnimmt, damit im letzten Post immer der aktuell letzte Stand ist?

Dass ich den *Eingangspost* immer mit den letzten Posts update, hast du mitbekommen?


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst.


Er meint das derjeniege der ein neues Rad postet den vorherigen Post mit allen aktuellen Rädern kopiert und seins hinzufügt somit der letzte Post aktuell ist und du keine Arbeit mit aktualisieren hast!


----------



## aufgehts (14. Januar 2020)

Also sozusagen eine fortlaufende, neu aktualisierte Tabelle mit allen Varianten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sackmann (14. Januar 2020)

Das heißt also:

Nach ca 50 weiteren Posts wird *JEDER* Post dann 100 Zeilen, 101 Zeilen, 102 Zeilen, 103 Zeilen, 104 Zeilen, ... lang sein?
Irgendwann wird *JEDER* Post dann 300+x Zeilen lang sein?
Anstatt, dass einer sich drum kümmert, dass die Formatierung stimmt, ist jeder neue Poster dafür verantwortlich?
Der jeweils neu hinzugefügte Rahmen wird in rot gekennzeichnet - die Farbe, die schon dafür steht, dass eine Stütze NICHT in den Rahmen passt?
Ist das die Idee?
Das ist übersichtlicher als alle Rahmen inklusive der Beschreibung/Legende dieser Liste ein einziges mal im Eingangspost zu sammeln?
Also den Vorteil würde ich schon gerne wissen wollen. Kann ja sein, das ich grad was komplett nicht auf dem Schirm habe, aber ich befürchte, das würde schlimmer als "Stille Post" und "Ich packe meine Koffer und nehme mit..." zusammen.  
Nur um zu sehen, wie das nach ein paar Woche aussieht, würde ich das gerne probieren.


----------



## aufgehts (14. Januar 2020)

Ne, das klappt nicht. 
Eher eine externe Tabelle mit Zugangslink. 
Ob dann jeder selbst seine Daten eingibt oder nur Sack mann das,, verwaltet,, müsste jemand, der davon Ahnung hat, einrichten...


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Januar 2020)

Mal sehen ob du das hinzugekommene Rad findest  


*Alutech Tofane Medium, (2019)
Alutech Tofane X-Large, (2019)
Bird Aeris AM9, Large (2019)
Bird Aeris AM 160 27.5, X-Large (2018)
Cannondale Habit SE, Large (2017)*
*Canyon SPECTRAL 29, Medium (2014) *
*Carver ICB, X-Large (2015)
Carver ICB, XX-Large (2015)*
*Evil Wreckoning, Large (2019) -> REVIVE MAX
Evil Offering, Large (2019)
Ibis Mojo HD3, Medium (2017)
Ibis Mojo HD3, Large (2017)** 
Ibis Ripmo Carbon, X-Large (2019)
Intense Primer, Large (2017) 
Kona Process 134, Large (2015)
Last Coal, Large (2019)*
*Last Glen, XX-Large (2019)
Last Glen, X-Large (2019)
Liteville 301 Mk11.2, Large*
*Liteville 301 MK13, X-Large
Liteville H3 Mk2, X-Large*
*Nicolai Helius TB 29, Large (2014)
Nicolai ION 16 27.5, Large (2015)
Nicolai Saturn 14, Small (2019)
Nicolai Saturn 14, Medium (2019)*
*Nicolai Saturn 14, X-Large (2019)
Nicolai ION 16 27.5, Large (2015)
Octane One PRONE 29, Medium (2018)
Orbea Rallon, X-Large (2018)*
*Pivot Mach 6, Large (2019)
Pivot Mach 6, Medium (2019) 
Pivot Firebird 29, Medium (2019)
Propain Tyee Alu 27,5 XS(2017)
Rocky Mountain Element Carbon, Large (2018)
Santa Cruz Bonson V2 CC, X-Large (2016) 
Santa Cruz Bronson V3, X-Large (2018) 
Santa Cruz Hightower LT Carbon, X-Large (2018)
Santa Cruz Megatower Carbon, Large (2019)
Santa Cruz Nomad 4 Carbon, Large (2018)
Specialized Kenevo, XL (2018)*
*Spot Mayhem, Large (2017)
Spot Mayhem, X-Large (2017)
Transition Vanquish, Medium (2018)*


----------



## Sackmann (14. Januar 2020)

Carbon oder Alu beim Tyee?


----------



## delphi1507 (14. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Carbon oder Alu beim Tyee?


Geändert...  Wusste nicht das es das auch als Plastik Rad gab. Wäre als Kinderrad dann auch zu viel des guten


----------



## Kriesel (15. Januar 2020)

Kriesel schrieb:


> Santa Cruz Bronson V3 XL (2018) Revive 185 Yes


Ist übrigens ein CC..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Knex (15. Januar 2020)

Bird Zero AM, X-Large (2017): REVIVE 185 YES


----------



## Felger (15. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich verstehe nicht, was du meinst.
> Wenn du es aber so meinst, wie ich es verstehe, dann wäre es eine ziemlich komische Idee.
> Ich verstehe es so:
> Du willst, dass jeder Post, die Angaben seines Vorgängers mitnimmt, damit im letzten Post immer der aktuell letzte Stand ist?
> ...





delphi1507 schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob du das hinzugekommene Rad findest
> 
> 
> *Alutech Tofane Medium, (2019)
> ...



ja so - die bestehenden musst du hald in schwarz übernehmen und deine in rot einfügen - so schlimm ist das auch nicht und auf alle fälle übersichtlicher als 12 seiten posts mit suche zu durchforsten. im letzten beitrag steht alles

aber war nur ein vorschlag 



Banshee Rune V2,Large (2015): REVIVE 160 YES (sogar mit leicht gekürzten Sattelrohr)


----------



## henkin (15. Januar 2020)

YT Capra CF27* Medium (2018): REVIVE 185 NO*
und
*Last Coal V1, Large (2016): REVIVE 185 YES*


----------



## michel77 (15. Januar 2020)

Bird Zero AM, Large (2018): REVIVE 185 YES


----------



## Sackmann (16. Januar 2020)

Felger schrieb:


> ja so - die bestehenden musst du hald in schwarz übernehmen und deine in rot einfügen - so schlimm ist das auch nicht und auf alle fälle übersichtlicher als 12 seiten posts mit suche zu durchforsten. im letzten beitrag steht alles
> 
> aber war nur ein vorschlag
> 
> ...



Nochmal: Hast du jetzt schonmal auf die erste Seite geschaut?
Auf der ersten Seite sind ALLE Bikes aufgelistet, die gepostet würden. Du musst schon jetzt keine 12 Seiten durchforsten. Im ersten Beitrag steht Alles drin.Und das ganz ohne Posts, die alle irgendwann viel zu lang sind und von Dutzenden verschiedenen Leuten editiert werden. 
Wie willst du denn außerdem bei hinzugefügte Bikes farblich kennzeichnen? Es gibt in der Liste zwei Farben: "Geht" und "Geht nicht". 
 ich blick echt nicht durch, was genau dein Plan ist...


----------



## scylla (16. Januar 2020)

Last Clay/Coal V2 (2019), Größe Medium: Revive 185 YES
Cotic BFe Gen5 (2017), Größe Small: Revive 185 NO
On-One Codeine 27.5 (2017), Größe Small: Revive 185 NO


----------



## Felger (16. Januar 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Nochmal: Hast du jetzt schonmal auf die erste Seite geschaut?
> Auf der ersten Seite sind ALLE Bikes aufgelistet, die gepostet würden. Du musst schon jetzt keine 12 Seiten durchforsten. Im ersten Beitrag steht Alles drin.Und das ganz ohne Posts, die alle irgendwann viel zu lang sind und von Dutzenden verschiedenen Leuten editiert werden.
> Wie willst du denn außerdem bei hinzugefügte Bikes farblich kennzeichnen? Es gibt in der Liste zwei Farben: "Geht" und "Geht nicht".
> ich blick echt nicht durch, was genau dein Plan ist...



Passt.. Genau so ne Gesamtliste 
Hab übersehen, dass du dir die Arbeit machst


----------



## Sackmann (16. Januar 2020)




----------



## everyday26 (17. Januar 2020)

Banshee Rune V3, medium, large,  x-large (2020): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 NO

Banshee Titan, medium, large, x-large (2020): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 NO

Banshee Phantom V3, medium, large, x-large (2020): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 NO

Banshee Spitfire V3, medium, large, x-large (2020): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 NO

Banshee Prime V3, medium, large, x-large (2020): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 NO


----------



## paddler (18. Januar 2020)

*Cube Stereo140 HPA, 20" (2015): REVIVE 185 YES*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spezialeis (19. Januar 2020)

Nicolai G16, XL (2018): Revive 185 NO

Geändert, da ich festgestellt habe, dass es nicht reicht. Das Sitzrohr ist 30.9mm und wird wohl nicht komplett ausgerieben.
Tut mir Leid, @Sackmann bitte in der Übersicht korrigieren. Das ist auch der Grund, weshalb der Hebel nicht mehr richtig funktionierte. Der Ansteuerungshebel berührt den Rahmen. Ich hatte die Stütze also schlicht ein paar wenige cm zu tief reingeschoben.


----------



## paddler (31. Januar 2020)

*Yeti SB140, L (2020): REVIVE 185 YES*


----------



## Skunkworks (1. Februar 2020)

*Cube Stereo 150, 20" (2019): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 NO*


----------



## danimaniac (12. Februar 2020)

Last Glen L (2019): Revive/Devine 185 YES


----------



## Blue Rabbit (12. Februar 2020)

Alutech Fanes 6.0, Größe L: Revive 185 YES
YT Capra AL 27 (2018), Größe L: Revive 185 YES

@Sackmann
Ich finde deine Idee richtig gut mit dieser Liste  

Noch cooler wäre allerings eine Liste der Rahmen, wo aus den technischen Daten hervorgeht, wie tief das Sattelrohr ausgerieben ist. Dann könte man mit allen Stützen vergleichen. Das wäre eigentlich eine Angabe die der Hersteller machen könnte / sollte, z.B. so :
Sattelrohr Länge: 45 cm
Sattelrohr max. Einstecktiefe: 31 cm

Ich habe damals bei Jürgen (Alutech) angefragt wie es beim Fanes 6.0 aussieht und er hat mir geschrieben, dass "L" ~ 320 mm ausgerieben ist. Da dürfte die Revive 185 auch noch in "M" reinpassen - dazu habe ich allerdings keine Angaben.
Unser YT Capra AL (2018) in "L" konnte original ~ 27,5 cm aufnehmen, dann kamen ein paar Schweisspickel. Ich habe auf ~ 29 cm weiter ausgerieben und konnte eine Nivo 212 komplett !!! versenken. Das ist allerdings das absolute Maximum, weil dann das Rohr langsam in die Biegung übergeht.


----------



## Dorfmeister (12. Februar 2020)

Alutech Fanes 5.0 (2016), Größe S: Revive 185 YES (Sattel schlägt aber auf Reifen bei voller Versenkung und Durschlag des Hinterbaus)


----------



## Berghecht (12. Februar 2020)

Liteville 101, Mk 1 (2016) XL: REVIVE185 YES -> REVIVE MAX


----------



## Sackmann (13. Februar 2020)

Guter Punkt, das ist nämlich auch etwas, das viele vergessen.
Mein DHer hat ein 460mm Sitzrohr und ich fahre den Sattel nochmal gute 15cm höher.
So wie auf dem Bild ist der Sattel in maximal tiefer Position. Tiefer und das Hinterrad würde beim vollen Einfedern am Sattel anschlagen.
Gut, es sind 200mm Federweg, aber eben auch 460mm Sitzrohr und deutlich Überstand an der Stütze zum Sitzrohr. Ich habe aber auch nich das Gefühl, dass ich tiefer wollte.
Bei Enduros, bei denen es unter 400mm Sitzrohrlänge geht, ist nicht unbedingt gesagt, dass die Stütze auch bis Anschlag auf das Sitzrohr abgesenkt werden könnte.


----------



## sofajazz (15. Februar 2020)

Propain CF M (2019) , yes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## röma (15. Februar 2020)

ibis Ripmo L  185 YES


----------



## haha1 (15. Februar 2020)

Ibis Ripmo Carbon 2019 L: Revive 185 Yes


----------



## Sackmann (15. Februar 2020)

röma schrieb:


> ibis Ripmo L  185 YES


Carbon oder Alu?


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (22. Februar 2020)

Liteville 301 Mk12 M: REVIVE 185 NO
Sonst passiert das beim kompletten Einfedern. Wenn dann der Sattel ein wenig verdreht ist, Autsch (Sacky war so kulant  die Stütze wieder zurückzunehmen). Reinpassen und funktionieren würde sie problemlos.




Liteville 601 Mk3 M: REVIVE 185 YES
Da geht problemlos auch mehr.

YT Capra CF M (2018): REVIVE 185 NO
Reinstecken geht zwar, aber der Zug kommt zu knapp aus dem einlaminierten Führungsröhrchen, dadurch ist danne eine Betätigung nicht mehr möglich.


----------



## --- (2. März 2020)

alex_bruchpilot schrieb:


> Liteville 301 Mk12 M: REVIVE 185 NO
> Sonst passiert das beim kompletten Einfedern. Wenn dann der Sattel ein wenig verdreht ist, Autsch (Sacky war so kulant  die Stütze wieder zurückzunehmen). Reinpassen und funktionieren würde sie problemlos.
> Anhang anzeigen 984577
> 
> ...


Boaah ey, zwick dir nix ein da


----------



## alex_bruchpilot (2. März 2020)

Ne, das ist kein Problem. Wer fährt denn schon sitzend durch irgendwelche Löcher, oder Drops runter, sodass die Federung komplett durchschlägt. Was mir schon öfter passiert ist, ist dass sich der Sattel durch diverse Kurvenmanöver verdreht hat. Wenn Du dann auf Block fährst, ist vermutlich das Sattelgestell ab. Hab keine Ahnung,  wie das bei den neueren Mk's mit der 8pin ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blue Rabbit (2. März 2020)

Die 8Pins baut ca. 10mm höher als die Revive und wird fast immer als Setback verbaut. Wahrscheinlich passt es dann gerade so.


----------



## biker-wug (4. März 2020)

Mal ne Frage zu dem Thema an Dich Sackmann, du schreibst immer wieder, dass du Stüzen zurück bekommst, weil sie doch nicht passen.
Kann man sich von denen mal eine schicken lassen, um zu testen, ob 185mm in den Rahmen passen.

In meinem Fall geht es um ein Stumpjumper.


----------



## delphi1507 (4. März 2020)

biker-wug schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage zu dem Thema an Dich Sackmann, du schreibst immer wieder, dass du Stüzen zurück bekommst, weil sie doch nicht passen.
> Kann man sich von denen mal eine schicken lassen, um zu testen, ob 185mm in den Rahmen passen.
> 
> In meinem Fall geht es um ein Stumpjumper.


Wohnst leider zu weit weg sonst hätte ich gesagt komm vorbei dann stecken wir meine Mal eben um


----------



## biker-wug (6. März 2020)

So, nach viel messen, dem reinschieben ner alten P6 Carbon usw. läuft es auf ne 160mm Variante raus. Die ist schon bestellt!


----------



## biker-wug (10. März 2020)

Gerade die 160 mm Revive Max bekommen und montiert. Selbst die lässt sich nicht komplett im L Stumpi Carbon einschieben.

Aber die Verarbeitung der Stütze begeistert mich, freu mich schon auf die ersten Ausfahrten!!
@Sackmann : Schicke Stütze hast du da entworfen!!


----------



## Sackmann (11. März 2020)

@biker-wug : Sorry, ich hatte deine Nachricht von letzter Woche gar nicht gesehen. Freut mich, dass du dich dennoch für eine entschieden hast.


----------



## biker-wug (11. März 2020)

Kein Problem, lief jetzt alles über meinen Händler.
Freitag bestellt,  gestern montiert.


----------



## TNI (1. April 2020)

Santa Cruz Chameleon 7.0 Aluminium XL (2019): Devine 185 No


----------



## carlown (12. April 2020)

*Santa Cruz Bronson V2 CC, Large (2016): REVIVE/Devine 185 YES
Santa Cruz 5010 V2 CC, Small (2017): REVIVE/Devine 185 NO*

Beim 5010er meiner Freundin fehlen ca. 25mm für die Stütze weil die optionale Montage des Umwerfers (intern die Aufnahme für die Bohrung/Schrauben) im Weg sind. Der Aktuator könnte vorbei kommen.


----------



## Sackmann (2. Mai 2020)

Um nochmal auf den Punk kurze Sitzrohre und Versenkbarkeit zurückzukommen hier noch mal was Generelles.
Aufgrund der immer kürzer werdenden Sitzrohre und dem Versuch möglichst viel Hub in jedem Bike unterzubringen, möchte ich auch mal kurz ein wenig sensibilisieren, dass das nicht immer eine gute Idee ist und euch etwas ins Gedächtnis zu rufen.
Wenige Hersteller achten darauf (extrem kurze Sitzrohre sind völliger Unsinn und hier sieht man das auch an einem Parxisbeispiel), und noch weniger Kunden achten darauf.
Ich habe schon immer gesagt, dass die Sitzrohrlängen teilweise abartig niedrig werden, ohne dass man davon einen Nutzen hat. Ab einer gewissen Sitzrohrlänge und entsprechendem Federweg passiert es ganz schnell, dass der Reifen beim Einfedern an den Sattel schlägt. Warum also das Sitzrohr überhaupt so kurz machen? Das birgt nur das Risiko einer Fehlbedienung.
Natürlich wäre es schön, in einem kleinen Rahmen Stütze 185mm unterzubringen, und im Falle so mancher Bike geht sogar eine 185er REVIVE komplett in den Rahmen.
Aber, beachtet bitte unbedingt folgendes und schaut, ob euer Reifen genau Platz hat.
Das Beispiel unten ist ein Pivot Switchblade in SMALL (es gibt ein noch kleineres XS) mit einer Fox Transfer, und einem Sattel in ziemlich mittiger Position. Die abgebildete Transfer ist nun auch wahrlich keine Stütze, die außerordentlich niedrig baut und unsere REVIVE oder DIVINE kommen nochmal mehr als 15mm niedriger.
Auch der Federweg des Switchblades ist nun nicht sonderlich groß mit moderaten 142mm.
Der Reifen schlägt schon bei weniger als dem kompletten Federweg am Sattel an.






Was dabei passieren kann, soll sich jeder selbst ausmalen.
Also bitte kontrolliert bei euren Bikes wirklich selbst, ob ihr genügend Platz habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Theriom (3. Mai 2020)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf den Punk kurze Sitzrohre und Versenkbarkeit zurückzukommen hier noch mal was Generelles.
> Aufgrund der immer kürzer werdenden Sitzrohre und dem Versuch möglichst viel Hub in jedem Bike unterzubringen, möchte ich auch mal kurz ein wenig sensibilisieren, dass das nicht immer eine gute Idee ist und euch etwas ins Gedächtnis zu rufen.
> Wenige Hersteller achten darauf (extrem kurze Sitzrohre sind völliger Unsinn und hier sieht man das auch an einem Parxisbeispiel), und noch weniger Kunden achten darauf.
> Ich habe schon immer gesagt, dass die Sitzrohrlängen teilweise abartig niedrig werden, ohne dass man davon einen Nutzen hat. Ab einer gewissen Sitzrohrlänge und entsprechendem Federweg passiert es ganz schnell, dass der Reifen beim Einfedern an den Sattel schlägt. Warum also das Sitzrohr überhaupt so kurz machen? Das birgt nur das Risiko einer Fehlbedienung.
> ...



Wurde diese Möglichkeit bei der Kompatibilitätsliste im ersten Beitrag berücksichtigt?


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Mai 2020)

Theriom schrieb:


> Wurde diese Möglichkeit bei der Kompatibilitätsliste im ersten Beitrag berücksichtigt?


Wohl kaum wenn der Hinweis jetzt erst auftaucht... Oder?


----------



## Sackmann (4. Mai 2020)

Die Thematik wurde schon auf Seite 3 angesprochen und mein DHer als Beispiel herangezogen:



Sackmann schrieb:


> Guter Punkt, das ist nämlich auch etwas, das viele vergessen.
> Mein DHer hat ein 460mm Sitzrohr und ich fahre den Sattel nochmal gute 15cm höher.
> So wie auf dem Bild ist der Sattel in maximal tiefer Position. Tiefer und das Hinterrad würde beim vollen Einfedern am Sattel anschlagen.
> Gut, es sind 200mm Federweg, aber eben auch 460mm Sitzrohr und deutlich Überstand an der Stütze zum Sitzrohr. Ich habe aber auch nich das Gefühl, dass ich tiefer wollte.
> ...



Das ist die tiefste Einstellung, die ich fahren kann, ohne dass mein Reifen beim Durchschlag am Sattel anschlägt. Das Teil hat ein 460mm Sitzrohr wohlgemerkt und auch deutlich Stützenauszug.
Es kommt also sehr stark auf die Sitzwinkel, Raderhebungskurve, Sitzrohrlänge und Federweg an, ab wann da was knapp wird. 
Gekuckt wird aber in der Regel nur auf Sitzrohrlänge und maximale Einstecktiefe und dann wird die längste Stütze reingekloppt, die grad noch so geht.


----------



## Team Slow Duck (10. Mai 2020)

Cube Stereo 160 SL C:62 (Modelljahr 2016) 22": Divine 185 passt rein.


----------



## henkin (11. Mai 2020)

YT Jeffsy 27 CF PRO Large (2019): REVIVE 185 YES


----------



## roli888 (12. Mai 2020)

Orbea Wild FS 2020 M10 X-large: YES


----------



## malice (13. Mai 2020)

Transition Patrol Carbon 2019 Large: PASST (Divine 185)


----------



## danimaniac (13. Mai 2020)

malice schrieb:


> Transition Patrol Carbon 2019 Large: Nicht komplett (Divine 185)


wieviel fehlt?


----------



## malice (13. Mai 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> wieviel fehlt?



Wollte grad nachmessen und muss revidieren: Nachdruck hat gefehlt! Passt komplett rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SgtIcetea (13. Mai 2020)

Interessant da Transition eigentlich nur 245 Einschub angibt bei Carbon L Und die divine 258 Lang ist ohne die Ansteuerung.


----------



## danimaniac (13. Mai 2020)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Interessant da Transition eigentlich nur 245 Einschub angibt bei Carbon L Und die divine 258 Lang ist ohne die Ansteuerung.


Etwas Nachdruck! Beim ersten Mal tut's noch weh


----------



## malice (13. Mai 2020)

SgtIcetea schrieb:


> Interessant da Transition eigentlich nur 245 Einschub angibt bei Carbon L Und die divine 258 Lang ist ohne die Ansteuerung.



Liefer bei Bedarf gern Beweise. Und ja, dem Rahmen geht's gut


----------



## SgtIcetea (14. Mai 2020)

malice schrieb:


> Liefer bei Bedarf gern Beweise. Und ja, dem Rahmen geht's gut


Ich glaube dir das ja mich wundert es nur dass Transition das falsch angibt. War für mich am Ende zwar nicht der einzige Grund es nicht zu nehmen aber zumindest einer der Punkte warum ich mich dagegen entschieden habe das patrol zu nehmen


----------



## litevilledoc (11. Juni 2020)

Santa Cruz 5010 V3 CC, Medium (2019): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 NO

Die interne Kabelführung ist im Sitzrohr unten seitlich angesteuert, da wird es dann sehr kurz bis zum Adapter an der Revive, somit knickt der Kabelzug dort fast und die Bedienung geht nicht mehr ganz. Es fehlen ca 2 cm.


----------



## Albschrat (15. Juni 2020)

Nicolai G15, XXL (2018): REVIVE 185 YES
Dartmoor Primal 29, XL (2018): REVIVE 185 YES


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## c1emens (15. August 2020)

*YT CAPRA CF COMP, Large (2016): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 YES*


----------



## GuyGood (3. September 2020)

Kurz eingeworfen: Rune V2 2018 XL (glaub ich XD) passt die BikeYoke Revive 213 bis auf 1,5cm rein. Da ist dann halt kaum noch Platz bis zum Leitungsausgang am Sattelrohr. Habe für etwas besseren Biegeradius die Endkappe etwas abgeschnitten.  Falls sich da jemand gefragt hat bei dem Rahmen. Aber passt nicht komplett rein mit 32,7cm Länge.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. September 2020)

Deviate Highlander. 185mm geht komplett rein.


----------



## Xjrbenjamin (15. September 2020)

YT Jeffsy 27.5 Al 1 von 2018, Revive 185 geht komplett rein. Rahmengröße L.


----------



## Sackmann (16. September 2020)

Ohne Größenangabe des Rahmens sind eure Mühen leider völlig umsonst.
Bitte vergesst das nicht.


----------



## fr3shi (16. September 2020)

Canyon Strive AL 6.0 Race 2015 Größe M passt die Revive 185 - 30.9mm nicht ganz rein. Fehlen 25mm


----------



## SalomonMTBN (21. September 2020)

LAST Tarvo, Gr 185 (L), 2020, Divine 185, Yes


----------



## Skunkworks (19. November 2020)

Propain Tyee MY2020 CF in L: No

Es fehlen 5mm mit optional ausgerichteten Aktuator


----------



## danimaniac (19. November 2020)

Skunkworks schrieb:


> Propain Tyee MY2020 in L: No
> 
> Es fehlen 5mm mit optional ausgerichteten Aktuator


Alu oder Carbon?


----------



## Skunkworks (20. November 2020)

danimaniac schrieb:


> Alu oder Carbon?


CF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (23. November 2020)

*Propain Spindrift CF 29, Medium (2021): REVIVE 185 NO*

23 mm fehlen. Erst waren es knapp 3-4 cm, mit Nachdruck ging noch was.


----------



## PropainTyee90 (26. November 2020)

Hallo Zusammen

Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich für die Revive 185 bei einem carbonrahmen Fett oder carbonmontagepaste verwenden muss?
Hab gehört die Carbonpaste könnte das Eloxal der Stütze angreiffen. Hat da wer Erfahrung mit?


----------



## aufgehts (26. November 2020)

Meine Stütze hält auch ohne irgendwelche 
,,Mittelchen ,,


----------



## scratch_a (26. November 2020)

PropainTyee90 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen
> 
> Kann mir jemand sagen ob ich für die Revive 185 bei einem carbonrahmen Fett oder carbonmontagepaste verwenden muss?
> Hab gehört die Carbonpaste könnte das Eloxal der Stütze angreiffen. Hat da wer Erfahrung mit?







__





						BikeYoke REVIVE - Daten, Fakten, Hilfe, Tipps und Tricks
					

In diesem Thema soll es um unsere REVIVE gehen, und ich werde versuche, alle relevanten Informationen, Fragen, Daten, Fakten, die im Laufe dieses Threads aufkommen in diesem ersten Beitrag festzuhalten, damit man nicht immer wieder suchen muss, wo das denn nun zu finden war. Glaubt mir: Es gibt...




					www.mtb-news.de
				




Da sollte deine Antwort enthalten sein


----------



## joach1m (17. Dezember 2020)

Trek Remedy 9.7  2018 Größe L:
Divine 185, 31,6; Also viel fehlt nicht. Habe mich aber auch nicht getraut, nochmal mit Nachdruck zu schieben. Aktuator steht mit Zughalter nach hinten. Wenn der vorne steht, geht's nicht so tief.
Bild


----------



## maed0711 (18. Dezember 2020)

Santa Cruz 5010 CC V4, Large (2021): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 NO


----------



## bummel42 (18. Dezember 2020)

*Transistion Patrol Alu,  27.5, Large (2017): REVIVE 185 NO*


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (29. Dezember 2020)

Radon Render, Large : REVIVE/DIVINE 185 YES


----------



## greenhorn-biker (1. Januar 2021)

Santa Cruz Bronson V3 CC (2020), Medium, REVIVE 185 NO

Bird Zero TR (2018), Small, REVIVE 185 YES

Bird Aeris 120 LT (2019), Small, REVIVE 185 NO
(Loch für Leitungsausgang im Sitzrohr 20mm zu hoch!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gabarinza (6. Januar 2021)

Yeti SB150 XL 2019 Revive 185 YES


----------



## Schwarzer_Petz (20. Januar 2021)

Nukeproof Scout 290 - Jahrgänge 2019/*20*/21 - XL-Rahmen (sollte bei allen drei Jahrgängen ident sein) - DIVINE 185 YES


----------



## Wanderbaustelle (20. Januar 2021)

@Sackmann :

Im ersten Post steht das Render in roter Farbe, sollte aber grün sein.


----------



## Sackmann (20. Januar 2021)

Danke für den Hinweis, habe es korrigiert.


----------



## danimaniac (19. Februar 2021)

Propain Tyee 2021 Alu M - NO (es fehlen ca 2-3cm, vielleicht geht es mit Drehen und viel Nachdruck?) [revive 185]


----------



## Taunide (22. Februar 2021)

Transition Sentinel V2, Large, Divine185, YES


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tonnenmeter (27. März 2021)

27,5 Zoll Propain Tyee 2020 Alu in M, die 185er Revive passt ohne Gewalt ganz rein


----------



## Germox (2. April 2021)

*Ragley BluePig 27.5 -Large (2021)   DIVINE 185 YES*


----------



## Germox (11. Mai 2021)

Airdrop EDIT V3 (2019) -Medium  : DIVINE 185.... *YES*


----------



## k0p3 (19. Mai 2021)

*Santa Cruz Nomad V5 (2021) - Large : REVIVE/DIVINE 185 NO*


----------



## aibeekey (29. Juni 2021)

Nicolai Ion 16 Geometron 2016 Large: Divine 185 YES


----------



## redspawn2005 (29. Juni 2021)

Bronson (V3) in L, mehr geht nicht.


----------



## Cpt_Oranksch (29. Juni 2021)

Crossworx Dash275 (2021 Version mit 79° Sitzwinkel) DIVINE 185 YES


----------



## Germox (15. Juli 2021)

*Ragley BluePig 27.5 -"MEDIUM" (2021) DIVINE 185 YES*


----------



## bmxstyle (17. Juli 2021)

*Stanton Slackline GEN 3, 16,5" (2020): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 NO*


----------



## Sackmann (5. August 2021)

Würde gerne um eure Meinung bitten:





						Bestimme deine mögliche Stützenlänge
					

Mit dem BikeYoke  Sizeguide kannst du recht einfach bestimmen, welche Stützen du in deinem Bike fahren kannst.




					www.bikeyoke.de
				



Optisch noch nicht final geht es hier nur um die Bedienung und Aufbereitung der Informationen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Germox (5. August 2021)

Hi Sacki. ....das Ragley Blue Pig in M muss noch in die Liste auf Seite 1. Hab ich im letzten Post auf Seite 5 geschrieben. Hast übersehen; )


----------



## nevsone (21. August 2021)

*Specialized Enduro, M" (2018): 
REVIVE160 Yes
REVIVE185 NO

Sour.Bikes Crumble 29", M (2019 erste Serie)
REVIVE160 Yes
REVIVE185 Yes*


----------



## Felger (23. August 2021)

Sackmann schrieb:


> Würde gerne um eure Meinung bitten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


inhaltlich gut , ich komme auch zurecht. Generell besser als alle anderen am Markt!
da hätte ich auch gesehen, dass meine Revive 160 nicht in das Spitfire V3 passt - aber hatte auch nicht vermutet, dass der Rahmen nur 220 Platz zum Versenken hat 





Manche könnte es überfordern . Und heutzutage liest keiner mehr so viel


----------



## k0p3 (14. September 2021)

*Transition Scout Carbon, Large (2020): REVIVE/DIVINE 185 YES*


----------



## MB-Locke (18. Oktober 2021)

Canyon Spectral 29“ CF (2021), Größe L, Revive 185 YES


----------



## avante (18. November 2021)

*Trek Rail 9 29", XL (2020): REVIVE 185 YES
Trek Rail 9 29", XL (2020): REVIVE 213 YES*


----------



## 7SidedCube (1. Januar 2022)

*Nukeproof Mega 290 AL, Medium (2019): DIVINE 185 NO *
Ungekürzte Rest-Aufbauhöhe von Sitzrohrende zu Sattelstreben: ~26cm


----------



## Sackmann (26. Januar 2022)

Euer Input ist gefragt...





						Droppus Extralongus
					

EDIT: Es wurde die bestehende 213er Variante zum Vergleich herangeführt. Demnach bitte jeder nochmal sein drittes Kreuzchen machen.  Hier geht's mal wieder um wichtiges Feedback von den Usern hier. Grundsätzliche Überlegungen stehen an, wieviel Sinn noch längere Stützen als 213mm denn machen...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## der-Roman (15. Oktober 2022)

Banshee Phantom V3.2 XL (2022) *No*
Es fehlen circa 1,5cm bis ganz rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Squealer (24. Oktober 2022)

Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Reduzierhülsen für Sattelstützen? Bei mir steht ein Bike-Neukauf bevor und meine aktuelle Divine hat 30.9 Durchmesser, das neue Bike allerdings 31.6.
Da ich gerne die aktuelle Divine weiternutzen möchte, stellt sich mir die Frage ob das mit einer Reduzierhülse möglich ist? Bzw. möglich ist es, aber auch "gesund"?


----------



## danimaniac (24. Oktober 2022)

bau die Divine doch einfach um.
Kostet 40€



Spoiler: ist auch gar nicht so schwer


----------



## Squealer (24. Oktober 2022)

Ahwa?!?! Ja klar, das ist DIE Idee. Super vielen Dank für den Tipp! 🙏

Scheint nur Probleme mit der Lieferbarkeit zu geben... Wäre dann eine Reduzierhülse was zur Überbrückung? 

Edit: Sorry, muss noch wach werden. Einheit ist verfügbar!


----------



## aibeekey (25. Oktober 2022)

Squealer schrieb:


> Hat hier jemand Erfahrungen mit Reduzierhülsen für Sattelstützen? Bei mir steht ein Bike-Neukauf bevor und meine aktuelle Divine hat 30.9 Durchmesser, das neue Bike allerdings 31.6.
> Da ich gerne die aktuelle Divine weiternutzen möchte, stellt sich mir die Frage ob das mit einer Reduzierhülse möglich ist? Bzw. möglich ist es, aber auch "gesund"?



Hatte ich über ein Jahr im Einsatz (160mm Revive und Vecnum Hülse).
War problemlos. Keine Geräusche, kein Rutschen


----------

